# Arrow TV show



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I watched the first season and it seemed to me he used the bow as a club a lot more than he shot it and so I stopped watching it. I suppose perhaps I should get caught up via the on-demand.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

He guy does use the bow as a club alot, but when you run out of arrows what else is it good for?
Unlike the shows where the guns never run out of amo.
Don.


----------



## shanicegomes (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been watching this and green﻿ arrow rocks


----------



## jobzombi (Nov 9, 2013)

Love the show myself and it got me into archery. One question I do have is, what quiver does he have? I'm sure there are others like it, but it looks like polyester on the outside, maybe a pocket on the bottom quarter, and plastic/rubber ends, including the top opening. It also has wide "U" cutout facing away from the back; I can only assume to make it easier to pull out arrows. I know there are other good quivers out there, been eyeballing the Bear Archery ones, but most found on lancaster or other sites are soft ones not for broadheads, or some fancy-smancy leather native-americanesque ones, which I appreciate the look, but I prefer a nice clean, durable look that does not cost $100.


----------



## loss813 (Aug 24, 2013)

jobzombi said:


> Love the show myself and it got me into archery. One question I do have is, what quiver does he have? I'm sure there are others like it, but it looks like polyester on the outside, maybe a pocket on the bottom quarter, and plastic/rubber ends, including the top opening. It also has wide "U" cutout facing away from the back; I can only assume to make it easier to pull out arrows. I know there are other good quivers out there, been eyeballing the Bear Archery ones, but most found on lancaster or other sites are soft ones not for broadheads, or some fancy-smancy leather native-americanesque ones, which I appreciate the look, but I prefer a nice clean, durable look that does not cost $100.



Plus I would like to know what arrow rest he is using on his Oneida bow


----------



## CACannon (Dec 15, 2013)

Definitely my favorite show. 
I agree that Stephen Amell's form got better but last season, when he was shooting the recurve, I just kept wondering--considering there are supposed to be no supernatural elements in the show--how he can hit people with the bow without the limbs twisting and the string popping off, considering it was a take-down.
And I would love a quiver like that. I have quiver-envy. Mine is rubbish.


----------



## loss813 (Aug 24, 2013)

Does anyone think that Oliver is using a bodoodle arrow rest on his Oneida bow ?


----------



## Classic Ranger (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll have to look for the pic that I pulled off the internet, but I believe that he is using a NAP Quicktune 800 on the Oneida bow. Definitely love the show though.


----------

